# Zoo



## RWJ (Sep 6, 2010)

*The Zoo. 

*    A man starts his new job at the zoo and is given three tasks. First is to clear the exotic fish pool of weeds. As he does this, a huge fish jumps out and bites him. To show the others who's boss, he beats it to death with a spade. Realising his employer won't be best pleased. He disposes of the fish by feeding it to the lions, as lions will eat anything. Moving on to the second job of clearing out the chimp house, he is attacked by the chimps who pelt him with coconuts. He swipes at two chimps with a spade, killing them both. What can he do? Feed them to the lions, he says to himself, because lions eat anything. He hurls the corpses into the lion enclosure. He moved on to the last job, which is to collect honey from the South African bees. As soon as he starts, he is attacked by the bees. He grabs the spade and smashes the bees to a pulp. By now he knows what to do and throws them into the lion's cage, because lions eat anything. Later that day a new lion arrives at the zoo. He wanders up to the other lions and says "What's the food like here?" The lions say, "Absolutely brilliant. Today we had fish and chimps with mushy bees."


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 6, 2010)

Click!

The "Give Infraction" button *HAS* been pressed. 

Andy


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 6, 2010)

I STILL love this joke!!!    Just wish I could remember it right & I try & tell someone...!! 

Fish, chimps & mushy bees....hehe!!!


----------



## HelenP (Sep 6, 2010)

Lol, it's not the one I was expecting, making it all the more funny!!  

xx


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 6, 2010)

HelenP said:


> Lol, it's not the one I was expecting, making it all the more funny!!
> 
> xx



You have a different zoo joke? Pray tell! 

Andy


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 6, 2010)

So funny - wish I could remember it too!


----------

